# In Seite eine Seite laden mit Java?



## coolkay (18. Nov 2009)

Hallo ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen... 
ich möchte gerne eine Navigations- leiste erstellen die auf meinem Webspeicher liegt. und mit ein Javer Code möchte ich gerne diese Leiste auf anderen Seiten einbauen. 

Netzwerke wie Onlinewelten haben dies auch ganz oben auf der Seite. 

Ich möchte nun aber kein iFrame machen da ich web template habe die in ein CMS laufen naja ^^und mit PHP über eine HTML Seite habe ich gemerkt gibt es auch mal Probleme und würde nun gerne eine Lösung mit java machen. In diesen Bereich habe ich aber keine Ahnung... 

Ich hoffe es ist möglich mit Java so was zu machen wie bei PHP mit dem include 


MfG coolkay

P.s. wenn wir schon dabei sind kann man so was für eine Banner Rotation auch machen? das man auf externen Seiten nur noch ein java Code Link angeben muss?


----------



## eRaaaa (18. Nov 2009)

nur vorsichtshalber: du meinst nicht zufällig javascript oder?


----------



## Spacerat (18. Nov 2009)

Also das hört sich stark nach Ajax (also Javascript) an. Damit kann man den Inhalt von Webseiten vom Clienten aus dynamisch verändern.
Ansonsten würde ich sagen: Java-Servlet-Container (z.B. Tomcat)


----------



## coolkay (18. Nov 2009)

ja ich kenne mich da nicht so aus ^^ wird bestimmt unter javascript laufen 
aber in diesen Bereich keine Ahnung und brauche da halt Hilfe...


----------



## eRaaaa (18. Nov 2009)

hey, also was wir/zumindestens ich damit sagen wollten ist, dass java nicht javascript ist 

aber ich glaube, das was du meinst nennt sich overlay.
hier mal einige beispiele und sourcen(ausprobiert hab ichs natürlich nicht), sollte aber deiner vorstellung sehr nahe liegen:

Overlay Example : FloatAjax LayerJavaScript DHTML


----------



## coolkay (18. Nov 2009)

sry kP was das für ein code genau da alle besagt aber wenn ich das etwas richtig deute dann muss man auf ein Button klicken oder?

wenn ja ist das nicht was ich möchte 

ich möchte z.b. so ein Link www.0000.de/copy.php in eine fremden Seite sagen wir mal www.mustermann.de/index.htm anzeigen lassen das mit javascript 

so das ich wie bei Spieletests, News, Videos, Screenshots und Downloads zu Games & MMOGs &lsaquo; OnlineWelten  und deren unter Seiten Aion-Welten.de - Die größte deutsche Aion Community so eine obere leiste habe wo mir der Inhalt von mein Speicher an angezeigt wird. 

ja ich weiß ifarme in zwei Zeilen wäre das einfachste aber genau das will ich nicht machen ....


----------

